# Polk County



## morel mulisha (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone finding Morels in Polk County? I will be in the area this weekend.


----------



## blindman (May 22, 2014)

I went out last night, nothing, but I am not very good at this. A buddy found a few big ones on Tuesday on southern exposure.


----------



## jamiersue (May 22, 2014)

I found 3 morels last night !!


----------



## morel mulisha (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the information. Is there a lot of Elms in the area or am I looking for different trees?


----------



## jamiersue (May 22, 2014)

Not where I found them. At least I did not see any elms. They were on a sunny hill side near some shrubs. I found a lot more in the same area last year. I am going back there tonight to see if more popped up.


----------



## lazerstacy (Jun 1, 2013)

oops need to move my post to the right spot


----------



## lazerstacy (Jun 1, 2013)

Left the aired Washington County and traveled north along the St. Croix into Polk County. Lilacs are beginning to show but are not blooming yet. Found many awesome elm spots but nothing. May be too early for them or too wet. It is very boggy here... with that late snow and now all this rain it is very muddy, but it's been raining since they got warm weather. I have never hunted with the Trillium so tall and developed. Interesting that the Trillium are not even blooming in Washington county but they are in full bloom further north right now. So, I'm thinking they might need some warm weather before this gets going. Now, maybe it's better on some dryer, warmer slopes. I just haven't found any yet.


----------



## steak and mushrooms (May 28, 2014)

I have gone out the last two Saturday’s with my 6 yr. old and two other children in Luck WI. (Polk County) We hiked through the woods looking by dead Elm trees and by swamps but found a total of 0 so far. If anyone knows if I already missed them in Polk county or when they are bluming we would give it another shot. I am going to need to change my name to just “steak”…


----------



## swillobeck (Jun 3, 2014)

Found 10 huge golden Morels this evening near Milltown. Big, beautiful, and golden! It seems the rain and warm temps have helped produce. Also found one near Amery in a spot that usually produces 20-50 Morels per season. I've been checking this spot frequently with no luck. Sunday was the first I've found there. Hopefully it's a sign of things to come.


----------



## sully (May 24, 2013)

Hey Steak... That's pretty funny :lol:


----------



## jamiersue (May 22, 2014)

I have to look again today. Have had no luck at the usual place I find them.


----------

